# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  δοκιμη για 297,ζωγραφου

## satboy

για ριχτε παλι καμια κεραια προς τα εδω να δουμε δουλευει τελικα η κεραια μου(οταν το επιτρεψει ο καιρος).

----------


## dti

Οντως όταν το επιτρέψει ο καιρός! 
Είχα σκοπό να δοκιμάσω να σε "δω" την Κυριακή το απόγευμα, αλλά το πολύ κρύο και ο αέρας με έκαναν ν' αλλάξω σχέδια.
Εσύ δοκίμασες να δεις αν βλέπεις το awmn-318 (στο Πολύγωνο) στο κανάλι 8 και σε ad-hoc σύνδεση?

----------


## satboy

αυτο για εξηγησε μου πως θα το κανω.
με τον φορητο και την καρτα δλινκ 650+ τον επιασα απο την ταρατσα σε ad-hoc συνδεση αλλα απο το ap πως θα το κανω?
θα πρεπει να βαλω την mac-adress σαν client sto ap?

----------


## dti

Αφού τον έπιασες με την κάρτα στο laptop που δεν έχει και εξωτερική κεραία, *καλά πάμε!* Σημειωτέον οτι η απόστασή σας είναι *2,9 χλμ.!!!*

Για το 900+ δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω αφού δεν έχω ασχοληθεί μαζί του. 
Βασικά δε ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο υποστηρίζει ad-hoc σύνδεση...

----------


## akef

Satboy, μόλις σε έπιασα. Για κοίτα τα logs του dlink και θα με δεις  ::   ::   :: 
Αν και δεν μπορώ να σε κάνω ping μάλλον γιατί η κεραία μου δεν σε κοιτάει αρκετά καλά. Νύχτωσε όμως και είμαι και αρκετά κουρασμένος, οπότε θα ξαναδοκιμάσω το πρωί.

----------

